# اعطال شاشه lcd



## hedir_sd (22 أبريل 2010)

:83:​تحياتي للجميع اليوم جايب لكم شيء بسيط عن عطل شاشه tv lcd نوع denka 
1- صوره رقم واحد تمثل شكل البور سبلاي 
2- صوره رقم اثنين تمثل شكل البور سبلاي من الجانب الأخر حيث توجد مكونات دقيقه ومهمة 
3- صوره توضح المكونات التي تسبب إيقاف البور سبلاي عن العمل 
عزيز عند توقف الدائرة عن العمل حيث عند الفحص تجد خروج 5vولكن الجهاز لايعمل فعليك فحص q11 و q12 ثم z1وهو محدد فولت ويجب إن يكون 10v التي يتغذى عليها ic رقم l6598 علما هذا الايسي يأتي محذوف الرقم من قبل الشركة وهو مسئول عن إيقاف البور سبلاي وتشغيله 

اتمنا الفائدة تعم الجميع


----------



## eng.abady (22 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافيه يالغالي

ياليت الصور كانت أوضح لكن مو مشكله


----------



## belkadi (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك أخي على هذا الموضوع الا كما جاء على لسان انها شيئا ما غير واضحة


----------



## ahmad05541 (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## العبادي_079 (23 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً على الموضوع *


----------



## zaidssd (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بيك


----------



## جوانبييرو (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sayed_ragab (24 نوفمبر 2010)

hedir_sd قال:


> :83:​تحياتي للجميع اليوم جايب لكم شيء بسيط عن عطل شاشه tv lcd نوع denka
> 1- صوره رقم واحد تمثل شكل البور سبلاي
> 2- صوره رقم اثنين تمثل شكل البور سبلاي من الجانب الأخر حيث توجد مكونات دقيقه ومهمة
> 3- صوره توضح المكونات التي تسبب إيقاف البور سبلاي عن العمل
> ...


----------



## صابر بيومى (19 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## العدناني1 (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ادور (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكوررررررركتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## باسم غنيم (20 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم ايديك


----------

